# Helmets to Hardhats



## coolcat1080 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello, I am applying to become an apprentice and attend the apprenticeship school for commercial/inside wireman. 

Does anyone have any experience with Helmets to Hardhats? I'm being told things like that I will be accepted into the union for sure, and that I might not have to take both tests?

The Helmets to Hardhats website is not very clear on what exactly they do. I'm just going to bring a printout from the site along with my DD214 on the application day.

So what exactly will happen here?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

coolcat1080 said:


> Hello, I am applying to become an apprentice and attend the apprenticeship school for commercial/inside wireman.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Helmets to Hardhats? I'm being told things like that I will be accepted into the union for sure, and that I might not have to take both tests?
> 
> ...


You should get in without much trouble, but always do your best.

Thank you for your service, Good luck, and welcome aboard..:thumbup:


----------



## spark-ski (Jun 8, 2014)

What did you do in the service? Helmets to hardhats is very limited and would only apply if you did some sort of construction while in. I can only think of navy "seabees" that might qualify for this


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

spark-ski said:


> What did you do in the service? Helmets to hardhats is very limited and would only apply if you did some sort of construction while in. I can only think of navy "seabees" that might qualify for this


What about a 12R?


----------



## spark-ski (Jun 8, 2014)

FlyingSparks said:


> What about a 12R?


Not sure what a 12R is. I was enlisted for four years. Did a lot of DC troubleshooting as my MOS, which helped me somewhat in the trade. Helmets to hardhats did nothing for me, but the selection board definitely likes vets. Never really understood the program. In my eyes the military is more into destruction than construction.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

12R - interior electrician


----------



## coolcat1080 (Jul 2, 2014)

I did military police work. I asked the secretary today and she said if I have electrical experience through the military (I don't) then I could skip the testing portion. 

So then it appears not much will come out of HTH then?


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

coolcat1080 said:


> I did military police work. I asked the secretary today and she said if I have electrical experience through the military (I don't) then I could skip the testing portion.
> 
> So then it appears not much will come out of HTH then?


I don't know much about the workings of this program, but I definitely think you should take the test. In this day and age, you often need to exhaust each opportunity to find good work, and I think the same principle applies to testing. Do your best on their test, and see what they are willing to offer you.

You might also have luck with a smaller company, you'll have an upper hand with most small business owners. Many of these guys can't waste their time with apprentices because of the lost investment if they don't work out over time. An individual from the military should be able to show they are serious, ready to work, and not there to clown around. As long as you remain clean cut/keep your military bearing/etc you could have an easier time than others.

Don't give up! (And don't be afraid to mention your service -- it'll go a long way with most people)

This advice is from a friend of mine who went from the military to programming PLCs to owning a small business.

Good luck


----------

